# Jean Romard



## LineJumper (25 Feb 2012)

Anyone putting a team in? This may be something that falls the wayside if the requirement remains at 2 Cpl/Pte per team, followed closely by the MCpl and Sgt. Maybe it will require a restructuring once there is a shortage of Line trained troops to continue with a Line rodeo style competition. Too bad the base side crews are excluded, surely each Gp could field a team.


----------



## Swingline1984 (25 Feb 2012)

Are you talking about the international comp being held in Kingston in June or the original challenge in Quebec?


----------



## LineJumper (26 Feb 2012)

I believe it's all been shifted to K-town. Can't see keeping 2 events going when the trade is slipping.


----------

